# Ruger 44 Mag. 50th Anniversary Model



## jstanfield103 (Dec 10, 2012)

Guy's,
I have been looking for a 44 Mag revolver for a while. Super Blackhawk, Blackhawk, just need one to go with my two 44 Mag Marlin lever action rifles.

Everything I have seen was really expensive but I did find the Anniversary Addition that suited my price and taste in 44 Mag. I have smaller hands (5'5" tall) so this Blackhawk has the smaller grip frame and frame. Suit's my smaller hands just right. Also the grip frame and ejection rod housing is steel.

She is a heavy little beast. But when I received her I looked at the down the sights and the front sight is clocked to the right of the barrel. I could have lived with that but I also have to have the rear sight all the way to the right to get it to hit at Point of aim. That drives me nut's. Makes me feel like I have to hold the revolver sideways to shoot it.

Everything else is excellent on her. So I made a service request to Ruger since it is Saturday thru email. I asked for a Return label to have the sights reworked. Who ever soldered that front sight on did not do it justice. I am hoping Ruger will send a prepaid shipping label and re-solder the front sight then re-blue the gun or barrel. Hopefully they will help me out. I knew that they would take care of it, is the only reason I did not send it back. Plus I have the 50th anniversary Ruger Single Six and they look good together.

If not then I will look up a competent gunsmith to do the repair and get the revolver right.

Iowegan, just might be calling on you if things don't go right.


----------



## jstanfield103 (Dec 10, 2012)

She is back home as of Tuesday. A+++ for Ruger all fixed up and less than two weeks turnaround time.


----------

